# New ideas for G scale



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here, we can discuss what trains we want to see. Here are mine for Narrow gauge(45mm) locomotives. Feel free to coment and give your own ideas.

http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/climax/i...r_2012.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/davenpor...cn1859.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/dunkirk/images/acme.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/ima...tchell.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/ima..._son_9.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/other/im...la-197.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/other/im..._co_20.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/242T-tenderMARR2.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/440NPC21L.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/080-etwnc.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/082TCyprus4.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/0440CMPA.JPG
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/...ilbus5.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/diesel/95_(10).JPG
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/diesel/114_(9f).JPG
http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/fairlies.htm
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=3898
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=850
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1825
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1127
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=5455
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1540
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=390


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My idea is that's too many links to copy and paste to view.. maybe if you made them all clickable links, or if you just listed the locomotives it would be easy to reply. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

How can I do that?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.gearedsteam.com/climax/i...r_2012.jpg Lovely! The_ links_ feature doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How can I do that? 
I'm not sure why, but if you put a link in the end of a sentence [i.e. make sure there are words before it] when creating a post, it comes out as a hot link, like this (I hope) http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/fairlies.htm 

Maybe not. The official way is to go back into edit mode, switch to html, and add the href construct to make it hot. A lot of work! 

Edit after posting the Quick Reply: scratch that maybe not - it did work.

Incidentally, the live steam thread on making a double fairlie has just been started


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

lr.jpg
wild_goose_rr_2012.jpg
de_la_rama_cn1859.jpg
acme.jpg
cobbs_&_mitchell.jpg
h_kalbach_and_son_9.jpg
Oak_Grove_&_Georgetown_RR_5-lrrala-197.jpg
porter_carpenter_steel_co_20.jpg 
242T-tenderMARR2.jpg
440NPC21L.jpg
080-etwnc.jpg
082TCyprus4.jpg
0440CMPA.JPG
railbus5.jpg
95_(10).JPG
114_(9f).JPG
fairlies.htm
Display=3898
Display=850
Display=1825
Display=1127
Display=5455
Display=1540
Display=390

Hope this works


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nuts! The links feature is not working at all. Oh, well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

edited


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

And here are some engines I want for gauge 3 and/or 1:20 standard gauge. (I'll just post based on what website i found the locomotives)

tr_sf1.jpg
nh140.jpg
cnj1000a.jpg
tr_cnw1385.jpg (One of my favorites)
tr_co490.jpg
nyc1896.jpg
tr_ppl4094.jpg (Because Fireless Steam Locomotives are one of the most overlooked prototypes)
nycX6771.jpg
Denver Public Library
np1.jpg
ba303.jpg
ba400.jpg
prr2s.jpg
bo80.jpg
tr_bo_lafay.jpg
tr_prr3936.jpg
smrs275ags.jpg
rdg_black_diamond.jpg
Dallas Railway Museum
bo5600sb.jpg
CNR_47a.jpg

In conclusion, I put fewer up this time so you don't have to waste time. I hope the links will click. If not, let me know.

As for the manufacturor, I think MTH would be ideal, because If they can do gauge 1, they could go larger. Plus, I like thier engine sounds. Makes every part of the engine come to life.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

use a search engine lol.







Sign up to a photobucket account, upload pictures and then post the tag with each pic simple.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/climax/i...r_2012.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/davenpor...cn1859.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/dunkirk/images/acme.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/ima...tchell.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/ima..._son_9.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/other/im...la-197.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/other/im..._co_20.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/242T-tenderMARR2.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/440NPC21L.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/080-etwnc.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/082TCyprus4.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/0440CMPA.JPG
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/...ilbus5.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/diesel/95_(10).JPG
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/diesel/114_(9f).JPG
http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/fairlies.htm
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=3898
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=850
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1825
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1127
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=5455
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1540
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=390

Well Shoot! It looks right in the editor, but nothing doing in the forum


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.divisionpoint.com/photos/CNR_X10/CNR_47a.jpg

That works just fine using the* link* feature in the ADD REPLY tool.

EDIT note.
My apologies it did not work. The preview showed it working.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/climax/i...r_2012.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/davenpor...cn1859.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/dunkirk/images/acme.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/ima...tchell.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/ima..._son_9.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/other/im...la-197.jpg
http://www.gearedsteam.com/other/im..._co_20.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/242T-tenderMARR2.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/440NPC21L.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/080-etwnc.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/082TCyprus4.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/0440CMPA.JPG
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/...ilbus5.jpg
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/diesel/95_(10).JPG
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/WPYR/diesel/114_(9f).JPG
http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/fairlies.htm
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=3898
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=850
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1825
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1127
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=5455
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=1540
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...bsp;


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope... doesn't work at all.
But you can click the links if you click "reply" 


I would like to see these
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=850
http://narrowmind.railfan.net/080-etwnc.jpg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pic 1 http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg 
Pic 2 http://www.gearedsteam.com/climax/images/wild_goose_rr_2012.jpg 
Pic 3 http://www.gearedsteam.com/davenport/fixed_frame/images/de_la_rama_cn1859.jpg 
Pic 4 http://www.gearedsteam.com/dunkirk/images/acme.jpg 
Pic 5 http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/images/cobbs_&_mitchell.jpg 
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/ima..._son_9.jpg 

Interesting - that didn't work. In edit' it shows the last one (below Pic 5) as a hot link.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you have to insert them as you go along (something to do with adding a return at the end?) 
Pic1 http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg 

Pic2 http://www.gearedsteam.com/climax/images/wild_goose_rr_2012.jpg 
Pic3 http://www.gearedsteam.com/davenport/fixed_frame/images/de_la_rama_cn1859.jpg 

Pic 4 http://www.gearedsteam.com/dunkirk/images/acme.jpg 

Pic 5 http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/images/cobbs_&_mitchell.jpg 
http://www.gearedsteam.com/shay/images/h_kalbach_and_son_9.jpg 

Pic 4 and 5 copied the whole line. Pic 4 has a new return on it typed after pasting.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So why did it work in my first post ???


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

oh, these are ideas to pitch for manufacturers


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Correct as Derrek. I also think the engines should have Lionel's Vision Line Features. If they work for O scale, they could be adapted to work on Large Scale.


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

There are now better systems available than the Lionel Vision. You can buy them from several different MFG. One of my customers is installing 8 of them from IP trains. They have the best video system I've seen so far. 

Anybody have any other video systems that they've used, and had good luck with?? The maim things that I like about what IP has, is that it's digital, and you can have several loco's running at once, and be able to see all of them at the same time. 

Loco Lee


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang, those links worked once... 

Sorry, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg
test 


http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg

One post works


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

NOT


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 16 Sep 2010 01:20 AM 
NOT 
I think we can safely say the links are broken, and no effort on our part will help that


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

lr.jpg
wild_goose_rr_2012.jpg
de_la_rama_cn1859.jpg
acme.jpg
cobbs_&_mitchell.jpg
h_kalbach_and_son_9.jpg
Oak_Grove_&_Georgetown_RR_5-lrrala-197.jpg
porter_carpenter_steel_co_20.jpg 
242T-tenderMARR2.jpg
440NPC21L.jpg
080-etwnc.jpg
082TCyprus4.jpg
0440CMPA.JPG
railbus5.jpg
95_(10).JPG
114_(9f).JPG
fairlies.htm
Display=3898
Display=850
Display=1825
Display=1127
Display=5455
Display=1540
Display=390


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
How did you get the links to work? I click on the chain icon the way we have always done it and just as Mike described, it looks as if we are successful but when finally post it's not working!! What are we needing to do?

Example: (I'm going to insert via the chain icon) http://www.gearedsteam.com/baldwin/images/lr.jpg (So far it looks good. I run my mouse over the blue letters of the link and it lights up red and underlined.) I'm going to hit submit now... (*This is an addition using the edit function and it's not working but while I'm typing right now the link is operational again...)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve

The only reliable way that I've found in the HTML editor is to.
[*] Manually type in the text you want displayed for the link, and note this has to be different than the actual URL address.
[*] Select the text (be careful that you don't accidently include a space character at the start or end).
[*] Click the "Insert Hyperlink'







button.
[*] Paste or type the full hyperlink URL address (i.e. that includes the http://) into the dialog field labeled 'URL:'
[*] Click the 'Insert' button.
[/list]


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 16 Sep 2010 06:13 AM 
Steve

The only reliable way that I've found in the HTML editor is to.
[*] Manually type in the text you want displayed for the link, and note this has to be different than the actual URL address.
[*] Select the text.
[*] Click the "Insert Hyperlink'







button.
[*] Paste or type the hyperlink URL address into the dialog field labeled 'URL:'
[*] Click the 'Insert' button.
[/list] 


HMmm, that's just how I did it....




hmmmmm 


Another one


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

That works  great
But, make sure you include the http:// part of the address, that was what I did wrong earlier


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The only reliable way 
The other way is to switch to HTML mode and type the full href construct: 
{a href="http://www.--link--">link-displayed-text {/a> with the curlies replaced by greater than 

Well, that's funny. I put a piece of HTML in the quick reply box and it took it and processed it. Ah - wait - maybe the broswer processed it when it came back for viewing. . Let's change the


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Excuse me, please, but can we stop with the link-issues and save it for another topic? This is about ideas, not link-issues.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry. Just trying to make it easier to look at your ideas. . .


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

OK. So what would you desire?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So what would you desire 
I've been waiting for the past 3 years for Accucraft to deliver the EBT Mikado(s) that they announced. 

After 15 years in large scale, I've learned that pipe dreams are just that. If you want something interesting, then make it yourself or design a kit for it. (see www.thegalline.com .) 

I have a 2-8-0 that is 3/4 built, plus about 10 other projects and no money. Does that answer the question?


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hate to bring this topic up, but here are some pictures of locomotives and other rail equipment ideal for 45mm gauge.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Going thru his list & this looks like Dwight E's. Eng. he must of modeled his live steam after.. I think his Eng. was nbr 21 also. Was wondering where he got the idea from...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Trainguy. 
I'm guessing Old #2 is/was a canal/ lock mule for towing barges and ships.... 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like a 1/22.5 model of John Allen's Gorre & Daphetid RR #13 "Emma" although according to Allen, she could be a handle to get back into the engine shed


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Rather than argue over which locomotive, I'd like to see G scale merge with the computer simulation. We are already "modeling" real trains: why not take that modeling a step further? 


For example, the control system for a given steam train could model water and coal consumption. As you run it, you see figures on steam pressure, on how much water is in the tender. You could press a button to add coal, or shake the grate. You'd have to make a water stop, or you'd lose steam. 


It'd be fun to set the throttle and the reverse gear to maximize efficient running. Could you complete a particular trip in scale time and without excessive water and coal stops? That'd be fun to try. You could place a magnet in the track: the control system would understand it as a track pan, and you could lower the scoop and take water on the fly.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor;

No Emma, just Trish, but it is doable. You just have to find an appropriate stegasaurus figure,










Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

@Lownote:

Yes, Yes, and Yes - and that is what the new ZIMO central Station iwth the new MX32 cab in conjunction with RailCom enabled decoders is going to deliver.

Engines will be refuelled, and take on new coal and water supply.


----------

